# Zex vs NOS vs...?



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

I have a 1.6 b13 Sentra and am interested in putting some nitrous on it. What system would you recommend? Do Zex systems have advantages over NOS or other companies? Any info would be a big help. Thanks


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I heard that NX is better because of the nozzle...I think it has a specially designed nozzle or something...forgot what its called. But what I'd really love is the JWT computer controlled NOS kit...cant wait to get my hands on that...if it ever comes out.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2002)

Difference between both systems is that NOS and NX use basic selenoids so when you press the button it shoots no matter if the pressure is high...and the zex kit comes with a computer that wont allow it to shoot nitrous if the pressure is too high. I have had both and i prefer ZEX anyday. I am selling my upgraded zex kit if anyone is interested. I just bought a venom kit, which in my opinion is the best kit in the market but also two and a half times more expensive. But if anyone is interested the zex kit i have contains 2 bottles, 2 bottle warmers, purge kit, nitrous guage, bottle link for 2 bottles, all the steel lines and the zex computer. This kit cost me over $1000.00 but I am not expecting that much so make me offers. I will consider them.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2002)

will your zex kit fit a 96 200sx se-r , cuz if it does i would be very interested in it .


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2002)

Yes it will fit on your car. Email me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

*vs...Venom Programmable Nos(2004)*

I've had this on my car for a summer. Installation was a breeze. Performance between 2 of the 3 programmable modes was noticeable. Mode 1. Drag-awsome for the strip. Fully programmable NOS% @ WOT. Mode 2. Linear- was progressive more gas more nos..cool sound between shifts...almost sounds like a blowoff valve on turbo. this application was good on the streets/highway. Mode 3. -Timed for turbo applications. Anybody else had any experience with this?


----------

